# can apply visa 175 and 457 at the same time?



## paulina (May 3, 2010)

Hi dear friends,

I am seeking advice for visa issue. Currently I am working as a registered nurse in Singapore. Already registered in NSW nursing board and received determination letter from ANMC.

Plan to apply PR including parents as sub-applicants. As the only child of my dad and mum, I have to be responsible and take care of them when they become old now. However the requirement to add dependent in PR application is the person must be financially depending on the main applicant. In fact my parents could support themselves but they dont have other children and relatives to rely on and they emotionally depend on me. They may also need me in some daily help like shopping and some repair work. Life without child around also diminish their quality of life. May I know anyone ever include parents in PR application and how is the process like? And May I know how's the risk of rejection i am facing?

The reason I would like to add my parents in my au PR application, is there are not many options to help to bring parents with me asap. Nowday parents permanent visa has to wait for more than 10 yrs. I am really not sure whether they can live that long to wait for visa. I will be very guilty if i never do my part to honor & take care of them when they are still a life. Second option is contributory parent visa, which is very expensive. I will only consider it if i really have no way in the end.

To avoid risk of rejection and delay of PR, I am going to apply Visa 457 to enter Sydney first. The question is whether i can apply Visa 457 and 175 at the same time? i remember i saw some kind of statement in website, "whatever visa granted later will be considered valid. " I assume 457 should be given in 2 months time, then i can wait for 175 in Sydney. At the time of granting, i have to be offshore. However if 175 rejected because they could not approve my parents as sub-applicant, I still can continue to stay in au without any problems.

If my 457 approved in near future and I already work in Sydney, does my employment onshore will help in the approval for my 175 including my parents as dependent?

thanks for taking time reading my message. Appreciate for any advice and suggestion or sharing of personal experience.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Paulina and good to see you've done some reading up already.

Essentially, yes, you can apply for the 457 while also doing a 175 and though for nursing, you should have a 175 processed reasonably promptly another possible way of PR if you find an eligible and agreeable employer would be the ENS, a fee free approach for the offshore version if you have a 175 submitted - Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856)

Re your parents, I'm not an agent and do not know of any situations where people have had them approved as dependants and I suspect Immi will be quite firm on requirements to be met, something you possibly also suspect and hence the approach you are looking at re the 175/457.
Certainly, that they are independent financially as you mention makes them non-dependent in the total sense.

There is another possibility you may want to look at re the parents visa, a side door approach if you like, the basis for that being an onshore parents application once you have PR.
. Your parents arrive in Australia on an ETA - ETA (Visitor) (Subclass 976)
. With an onshore parents application, it may still take 8-10 years to get but they could be granted a bridging visa until that occurs and thus be able to stay in Australia.

There are some issues to be considered, such as they not being eligible for medicare and other social services but many Australians also take out private medical insurance to give themselves greater coverage, perhaps something like $2000/Y cost.

Also, in taking such a path, the one certainty with Immi is that not everything may always go to plan, but I'd reckon there'll be more chance of your parents staying in Australia that way than attempting to prove dependancy.

There's more detail in a report on a woman named Mary whose parents did the above from the UK to Adelaide though it'll not matter where in Australia it applies to.


> http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/fami.../804/index.htm
> 
> At present, this visa takes about 15 years (sic) to be processed because only 300 are available each year and there are about 5,000 Aged Parent applicants sitting in Australia on Bridging Visas waiting for them. However, on 1st July 2008 this will be doubled to 600 a year, halving the waiting time.
> 
> ...


A couple of further things you may want to consider re you/your parents potential permanent location.
. Sydney is Australias. largest, most congested and expensive city to live in and though it has a great harbour and some lovely coastal beaches, only the very wealthy can afford to live close to harbour and/or beaches.
Australia also has more crime than Singapore and Sydney is also tops in that.

. You may want to give thought to regional city locations along the east coast where lifestyle, pollution, real estate and living costs, commuting travel time and just about anything you might want to think of are going to be far better than in Sydney.

. Queensland for instance will have weather much closer to what your parents are accustomed to in Singapore though not with year round humidity but at least not too cold in winters _[ important to older people for comfort ]._

And if your parents wanted to make an earlier extended trip while you were still on a 457, applying for a 12 month visa may allow them up to nearly 2 years with just one trip out and back in for 12 month tourist visas can be granted with a latest enter by date 12 months from grant and valid for 12 months from last entry and so if they went to Australia straight away and left and returned just before latest enter by date they then get two 12 month periods.

A bit for you to read/absorb and hope that helps.


----------



## paulina (May 3, 2010)

Thank you Wanderer for your detailed information and reply. I think you are absolutely right, the DIAC is very straight with their criteria. So to apply 175 with adding my parents is probably not the right choice. Sadly from 7th May DIAC has stopped processing 175 and 176 and some of 475 and the new criteria will only come out end of June.  Ironically just before I wanted to put up application the door was shut. So only can depend on 457 if i can find a job offshore. 

Regarding my parents they are China citizen so ETA does not work for them, so i can only apply 12 months visa for them and see how later. 

Thanks again for your time and help in my question.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

paulina said:


> Thank you Wanderer for your detailed information and reply. I think you are absolutely right, the DIAC is very straight with their criteria. So to apply 175 with adding my parents is probably not the right choice. Sadly from 7th May DIAC has stopped processing 175 and 176 and some of 475 and the new criteria will only come out end of June.  Ironically just before I wanted to put up application the door was shut. So only can depend on 457 if i can find a job offshore.
> 
> Regarding my parents they are China citizen so ETA does not work for them, so i can only apply 12 months visa for them and see how later.
> 
> Thanks again for your time and help in my question.


Hi Paulina,
Yes, the DIAC suspension is largely because of changes being made to the applications priority system and it would seem that many applications have come in, something of a usual trait in this situation and rather than just get more and more applications in that could then see the new approach re regulations getting bogged down, suspending is probably best.

Nursing has always been a high in demand profession in Australia and many do use the 457 visa system as a first step, there also being many nursing employment agencies and there are some private hospital and medical clinic organisations with multiple facilities who often advertise direct.
But a google on Australian Nursing Employment or something like that will find listings and it'll not hurt to contact several agencies to see what they have listed.

Another advantage of the 457 visa program is that you also only need to register with a state nursing council and that is likely a quicker process than the national body registration, a bit cheaper too I expect.

Applications for the 175/176 will be open again before too long and you will have the option of putting one independently or likely as part of a State Migration Plan which will be the new way of prioritising in the absence of the CSL.

Re your parents, is there any possibility they can apply to take out Singaporean citizenship for that certainly makes entry into Australia to be able to apply for onshore parent visas more feasible.
Found ICA - Introduction to Naturalisation if it helps though the eligibility check site is currently unavailable.


----------



## paulina (May 3, 2010)

Dear Wanderer,

Thanks for your advice. You are right, I hope the offshore PR application process will require less time after their review.

In fact I have contacted one nursing agency appointed by NSW health cluster end of last month. It has very straight policy that the oversea nurse can only apply one job agency at time. Their worries is few agencies would probably put up the same nurse's resume to the same hospital. It causes confusion. However they don't really response to me actively in these 3 weeks. So I will go ahead to apply job from other website as what you suggest

Though I am eligible to register in NSW nursing board, I have to provide further information or documents according to national registration standard if I do not reach Sydney before 30th June. Obviously I cannot be there as i need time to find job and subsequently wait for visa 457 process. It will take at least 3 months or longer.

As it is not possible for my parents to get Singapore citizen and in fact nowdays it is almost no way for parents to get Singapore PR too. So I am thinking about other ways.

I will get my PR first then apply visa for parents. Actually before I sponsor my parents for parents visa, I have to live in Australia for at least 2 years right? For mum and dad, one option is to get contributory visa, but it will give me very heavy burden as i need to pay over 70k for both of them. The other option may be to apply a bridging visa for them at the time while applying for 103. After reading about the bridging visa requirement, i am still quite confused. I think they could apply bridging visa C. If so, they at least can stay with me for a period of time. But not clear how long the visa will last and whether it is easier to grant or not. And can you advice me whether it is workable if i do this way? 

Do you have any better solution to settle my dearest parents? hehe, really pray DIAC also do some revision on parents visa too. Parents are the ones sacrifice the most for children and yet not been seriously considered by DIAC. In fact DIAC can just grant one kind of parent PR without medicare access at least promote the right social and family norm and also encourage people to take personal responsibility in caring their aged parents. Of course it is understandable the government is considering about ratio betw the labor market and percentage of age people locally, but don't forget without our parents where are we coming from.... Sometimes the human rights are just so subject. Parents even don't have rights to stay with children when they are so old and have no one to relied on. Think I should write to DIAC or any other relevant gov department regarding this issue. Anyway thanks for reading my ventilation. 

cheers


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

paulina said:


> Dear Wanderer,
> 
> Hi again Paulina,
> I have never been too deeply involved with medical matters and certainly nothing to do with agencies but agencies in all professions have been known to make claims of one sort or another and particularly when it comes to getting most work.
> ...


----------



## meeying (Jun 26, 2010)

My son 's PR was approved in July 2010. I understand that parents' PR sponsorship takes 20 years to be approved! I am in no hurry to join my son as yet but would love to join him in say 15 years time. Can I or should I start applying now or do I have to wait 2 years after obtaining his PR?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It's an area of visas I've not checked recently but I'd think the two year settlement requirement is not something that would be readily altered.
There is then of course your own eligibility that you need to consider for even once the son's two years is up, there's no point in applying for a visa if it'll be rejected.
Have a squiz at the family visa parents alternatives and you'll be able to check what you are eligible for.


----------

